# How do I stop my wireless headphones from picking up other peoples' phone calls??



## killaer (Aug 28, 2006)

I have a pair of wireless headphones here, and they are extremley convenient. I can walk around the entire house with them on and still hear what's going on, and the sound quality is probably better than any other headphones I've ever had. But here's the strange part, it picks up other peoples' phone calls. This is very strange, I can hear phone conversations of my neighbors (I live in an apartment complex.) This happens when I unplug the link from my headphone-charger to my PC while keeping the power lines in, ususally I just hear static but whenever someone is calling someone I hear their phone call.

Now here is why I don't like this. Whenever I am listening to normal stuff on my headphones, and someone is making a phone call, I hear this constant static-like noise in the background. How do I stop my headphones from picking up other phone calls :\


----------



## t_funke (Feb 4, 2008)

Is it possible to switch frequencies on your headphone?

Your neighbours are most likely using a cordless phone, probably with a frequency of 2.4GHz. From what I understand of these wireless appliances, unless you can change the frequency on your headphone, or give your neighbours a new cordless phone with a different frequency, you'll probably have to live with it.


----------

